# vrt not boosting over 14 pounds no one can figure out this issue



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres my problem no matter what I do I cannot get my car to boost above 10::14 pounds...

I have no interooler or pipeing leaks
No exhaust leaks
No vac leaks
I have tried even running a blocker plate on the wastegate port on the exhaust mani
Have tested the dv and wastegate they both work
I have pressureized the hole system from the turbo into the motor and the only leak I found wich I fixed was a crank case leak.. the o ring on the bottem of the dip stick tube..

Here's my set up
T70 turbo .83 hot side
440 injectors
O44inline pump
Fmic
Bailyes diverter valve
38mm tial wastegate. 14.5 pound spring
8.5.1 head gasket spacer
4inch maf
3 inch downpipe to a 2.5 inch straigh pipe exhaust
United motorsport softwear 42 Pound bought at h20 2010
Stock intake manifold
Aem tru boost ..it works I have bench tested it as well hooked up with the wg and testedd with airline


I also think the softwear is going bad.. sometimes when I take my foot off the gas and let the rpms drop they will drop too far and car will turn off

Vac at idle is. -16
Afr while norm driving is 15...full boost 11

If yah want more info shoot me a txt 8622666970

Im so lost on what this can be.. any ideas.. thanks for looking


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

if you put a block off plate on the waste gate and still can't go any higher on the boost, I will say the diverter valve is leaking or your turbo is bad. now, if you tested the diverter valve and you know 100% that the diverter is good, I will say that your turbo is bad, assuming that all other conections on this motor is good. on your set up, you have 4 parts that are responssable for holding boost/making boost, (turbo,wastgate,diverter valve, boost controller.) to me if all the parts checked good, it make me think that your turbo is bad. I'm also keeping in my mind that you aready pressure tested the system for boost leaks and said you don't have any leaks


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

in what gear are you testing this boost problem? maybe the clutch is sliping or tires not hooking up? other wise it is taking me think your turbo is bad. I hope you have the fire ring on your wastegate.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Testing in second and third. Sometimes it wheel spin sonetimes I hook and i would hope its not bad... do you think its possible the cheap jdm sport cand handle the flow?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

And yes have the fire ring on my wastegate

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

just to let you know, running a T-70 turbo pushing 14PSI and wanting to go higher boost on a 2.5 exhaust pipe is crazy, please go bigger as soon as you can. 
in first gear you won't see boost because the gear is too short and tires may not hook up, in second gear also tires may not hook on the street depending on your power numbers, in your case the tuning doesn't have anything to do with your car not holding boost.
car dropping RPM too fast= do you have an aluminum flywheel? if answer is yes, it could be that, if not, than it is a vacuum leak, if you have no vacuum leaks, assuming your diverter is recirc back in, the problem will be the tuning. 
you're holding about 14PSI of boost, it is about what your wastegate spring will hold if it is a 14LBS spring.
now with the boost controller you'll doubble that boost number, is your car braking up/miss fire? did you try by passing the boost controller? using a vacuum hose from turbo straight to wastegate and see if it will hold the 14PSI?
than very carefull couple pulls with the vaccum hose disconected from the wastegate just to see if boost will spike sky high? to eliminate the boost controller to be the falt.

(BE VERY CAREFULL RUNNING A WASTEGATE WITH NO VACUUM/BOOST HOSE, IF THE WASTEGATE IS WORKING RIGHT, BOOST WILL SPIKE SKY HIGH)


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Well atleast im straigt pipe no mufflers or cats.. I have tried running my wastegate hooked up to the aem tru boost have also tried with no vac lines.. have also made a block off plate for the wg port on the exhaust manifold.. still 14::

My dv I am mildly confused about.. I know the little nipple goes to the vac hose and the side port is going to the intercooler pipeing on my car.. and the. Port on the bottem is going to the intake side..

My traction is first gear I some how get traction.. hitting 8 Pounds of boost.. second gear I sometimes spin sometimes hook up.. but ill get anywhere between 14 and 10 pounds.. im thinking mabe the only things left are softwear ....or my intercooler .. ill admitt is a cheap ebay jdm sport one cannot handle the cfm's of the t70... thanks for your help

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

when you took the vaccum lines off the wastegate you still only made 14psi? it shoulda started making 30+psi with that size turbo and no wastegate. bad wastegate??


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Na I made a blocker plate for the wg haha and it still didn't make a diff haha

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I had pressure tested the hole system again..









And I had found a small leak off my head and block.. mabe I need to retorque my head bolts.. their arp..or mabe a new hg should be in the works or you propose this is nothing to worry about









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

some is not right, if you run the wastegate with no vacuum line it will spike over 30PSI, since you took the wastegate off and put a block off plate in place, I will eliminate the wastegate problem, so now we have the turbo or diverter valve. I would work testing the diverter valve before you get to the turbo, do you think maybe the spring on that diverter can't hold over 14PSI? eighther the turbo isn't making more boost or we have air leaking somewhere (diverter valve) assuming there is no leaks anywhere else.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you think some crazy idea.. my head is lifting up..and could I run no diverter valve or no?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

if it is not the diverter valve it will be the turbo, because you already tested the wastegate and put a block off plate, you already by pass the boost controller and ran the waste gate with out a vacuum line, also pressure tested the intercooler system and have no exhaust leaks, so we have the turbo and DIVERTER left, your problem is one of these 2, unless your boost gauge is not working right. did you check the vacuum line to the diverter to see if it is getting vacuum/boost




EDIT: FOR THE WORD DIVERTER IN CAPTAL LETTER


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Any possibiltly that the 90. Elbow is cloapsing under higher boost








It is only a 1ply adavanced one

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Did you check the d valve and turbo yet? The vac lines look like there a lot of tees, that can cause actuator problems.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Turbo is fine.. I ran a line straight to diverter.. and I have no intercooler right now and put a clamp on the intake. 4 inch elbow.. ill let ya know how it works out guys .. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

^^^^^^^^I don't know about that one, are you going to run over 14PSI on a T-70 turbo with no intercooler? that is a NO NO, if that is what you have in mind.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

are you able to find another diverter valve from some one just to test the car to see what happens?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

95GOLFIIIJOSH said:


> Any possibiltly that the 90. Elbow is cloapsing under higher boost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that elbow is so short with 2 big pasts at each end that i don't think it will colapse and cause your boost problem.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Everything is indicating that the DV is too weak and bypassing any boost you're making above 14 psi. Depending on the DV design, it may act like a wastegate even without vacuum if the spring holding capacity is exceeded by the pressure the turbo is making. You can try running the DV in reverse orientation (pull type) so turbo pressure is not pushing directly on the piston/diaphragm plate and forcing it open prematurely. Testing without a valve will tell if it's really the problem but watch it as you could easily overboost.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright everyone I have found out my issue.. my intercooler is to blame.. I had run a straight pipe where the intercooler was and it spooled up 10X faster and wastegate opend at 12 pounds. And put the intercooler back on and it was slow again haha

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

95GOLFIIIJOSH said:


> Alright everyone I have found out my issue.. my intercooler is to blame.. I had run a straight pipe where the intercooler was and it spooled up 10X faster and wastegate opend at 12 pounds. And put the intercooler back on and it was slow again haha
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


that should have showed as a leak..


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Well it holds pressure.. it just doesnt flow or something idk haha

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

So go get a nice new precision intercooler and get that boost up


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

thats what i suggested to you !
the core is blocked somehow.
its keeping pressure but not allowing volume through it.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Well thank you guys! You guys stuck with me and my bs. Thanks alot a.. now what size intercooler ya sugggest I get

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Were you able to test to see if it would boost higher than that? I thought that you had mentioned that you tested with the wg blocked off and no ic and weren't going over 12 or 14 lbs anyway.


----------

